# Haiku poem your personality type!



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

monemi said:


> Living in the now,
> Sharing blood, sweat, tears and joy,
> Opportunistic.





PaladinX said:


> I don't give a sh*t
> about writing a haiku
> love ISTP


STP: Masters of Haiku


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

arkigos said:


> STP: Masters of Haiku


Roses are red 
Violets are blue
Rhyming is hard
Bacon.





That was cool, huh huh
When we killed that frog, huh huh
It won't croak again.

(Beavis and Butthead write Haiku.)


----------



## BrownSugar (Sep 10, 2013)

Dear Sigmund said:


> haikus? whats the point
> they are just silly short poems
> I want to throw up
> 
> :laughing:


:laughing:


----------

